# LiveCD sur nouveau Mac Book Air



## zags (1 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Qui saurait me dire comment se comportent les LiveCD Linux (en général ou plus particulièrement le "System Rescue CD") sur les nouveaux Mac Book Air 13" ?

Merci

Stéphane


----------



## edd72 (1 Décembre 2010)

C'est quoi la question?

=> Les MBA n'ont pas de lecteur CD


----------



## zags (1 Décembre 2010)

edd72 a dit:


> C'est quoi la question?
> 
> => Les MBA n'ont pas de lecteur CD



Oui je sais.
Je sous-entendais "AVEC le lecteur DVD externe fournit en option".

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h02 ----------




edd72 a dit:


> C'est quoi la question?




Je souhaite savoir s'il y aurait un probleme de reconnaissance de matériel
ou par rapport au fait que ça ne puisse PAS booter sur un CD.
ou comment serait perçu (monté, mount) le SSD

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h03 ----------

Pour ceux que ça intéresse de comprendre l'ENSEMBLE du problème, vous pouvez jeter un oeil sur ce topic : 
http://forums.macg.co/windows-sur-mac/autocad-version-dessai-sur-mac-521412.html#post7223462


----------



## edd72 (1 Décembre 2010)

Je viens de faire un test avec un MBP et un CD d'Ubuntu 9.10, ça boote, j'ai le menu, mais impossible d'atterrir sur le bureau de la version "Live" (reste noir). J'ai bien peur que tu obtiennes le même résultat avec un MBA+superdrive.
Cela dit:
- il y a d'autres utilitaires de disque bootable pour Mac (puisque c'est ton usage de ce Linux "Live")
- un machine virtuelle est un PC avec son BIOS, sa MBR, etc. (tandis qu'un Mac a l'EFI à la place du BIOS et un schéma GUID au lieu d'une schéma MBR -je ne sais si l'un ou l'autre est la cause du fait que mon test n'ait pas abouti-)


----------



## zags (1 Décembre 2010)

edd72 a dit:


> Je viens de faire un test avec un MBP et un CD d'Ubuntu 9.10, ça boote, j'ai le menu, mais impossible d'atterrir sur le bureau de la version "Live" (reste noir). J'ai bien peur que tu obtiennes le même résultat avec un MBA+superdrive.
> Cela dit:
> - il y a d'autres utilitaires de disque bootable pour Mac (puisque c'est ton usage de ce Linux "Live")
> - un machine virtuelle est un PC avec son BIOS, sa MBR, etc. (tandis qu'un Mac a l'EFI à la place du BIOS et un schéma GUID au lieu d'une schéma MBR -je ne sais si l'un ou l'autre est la cause du fait que mon test n'ait pas abouti-)



Je me serai hasardé à dire que la cause de l'écran noir est peut etre dû au fait que les drivers sur le LiveCD Ubuntu 9.10 ne reconnaissent pas un ou plusieurs composants de ton MacBook Pro.

J'ai déjà pu voir le meme probleme sur d'autre ordinateur portable où il y a Windows installé dessus.


----------



## edd72 (1 Décembre 2010)

Oui, faut que je réessayes avec une résolution forcée.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h44 ----------

OK, j'ai tenté en "Safe", j'obtiens "Unable to find a medium containing a live filesystem" (et il pointe vers sda -c'est à dire le premier disque dur-).
J'imagine donc que les versions Live utilisent le disque dur présent dans la machine, du moins temporairement pour y créer des fichiers qu'il doit nettoyer ensuite. Mon disque (basé sur un schéma GUID -pas MBR-) contient une partition HFS+ (OS X) et une NTFS (Windows bootcamp), je pense donc que son problème est qu'il ne sait pas lire le schéma GUID et ne trouve donc pas la partition NTFS (avec laquelle il devrait pouvoir s'accomoder sur un PC -à défaut d'avoir du extX, du reiserFS...).
Utilisant la version 9.10 d'Ubuntu, il faudrait voir avec une 10.10 (que je n'ai pas) voir s'il y a eu une amélioration pour gérer cela.



Je ne sais pas si c'est spécifique à Ubuntu et si ton Linux Live fera de même...


----------



## edd72 (1 Décembre 2010)

OK, j'ai testé "System Rescue CD 1.6.4", ça fonctionne.


(bon faut faire gaffe, parceque l'EFI est le micrologiciel -d'ailleurs je ne comprend pas ce que ça fait sur le disque physique, un mauvais nommage? ce serait le GUID?- quant à la partition unallocated pas sûr qu'elle le soit, en fait je ne suis pas sûr que gParted retrouve ses petits -hormis la HFS+ et la NTFS-)

[EDIT] sans doute une explication dans la section "Boot Camp and Windows Compatibility" ici: http://www.coriolis-systems.com/help/iPartition-3/content/schemes.html


----------

